# How does it work (Utility)



## Sdt7610! (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi to all
Im tinking of moving to melbourne with my family of 2 adults and 2 kids 
And im really confused of how the utility bills work .so the house that we are giong to rent has stopped the usage so he said to get the ]_*water ,gas,and electricity*_ ].in we need to pay 1$per day so thats $3) is it for meter rent so do i still recive a bill for usage can you give me some light as im really confused

Thanks a lot


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sdt7610! said:


> Hi to all
> Im tinking of moving to melbourne with my family of 2 adults and 2 kids
> And im really confused of how the utility bills work .so the house that we are giong to rent has stopped the usage so he said to get the ]_*water ,gas,and electricity*_ ].in we need to pay 1$per day so thats $3) is it for meter rent so do i still recive a bill for usage can you give me some light as im really confused
> 
> Thanks a lot


I feel like an expert on utility bills, (_I have paid so many_  ) but what you have said confuses me too..

When renting, you need to contact the Electricity and Gas supplier for the area, and ask them to connect you. You will be responsible for paying these bills as they come in.

For water, it should not be an issue, but you may need to pay part of the water bill, depending on the local rules.

The tenant needs to organise transfer of connections for utilities such as gas, electricity and telephone. This is often free, except for Telephone connections.

This page might help for you:
https://www.tuv.org.au/advice/utility-charges/

Are you using a real estate agent for renting or doing a private rent?


----------



## Sdt7610! (Feb 15, 2018)

I have to pay 1$ per day for gas water and electricity .so is that for usage .....this is in caroline springs


----------



## Sdt7610! (Feb 15, 2018)

Can you give me an example of a utility bill for a family of 4 ...nothing fancy


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sdt7610! said:


> Can you give me an example of a utility bill for a family of 4 ...nothing fancy


For a 4 bedroom house, but only 2 of us, my costs for the last 12 months have been:

$1,255 for the last year for Electricity. ( $3.44 per day)
$1,001 for the last year for Water. ( $2.74 per day)
$ 565 for the last year for Gas ( $1.55 per day)
Total $2,821 or $7.73 per day

And that is actually low, compared to many.

That water usage figure though, on my last bill the consumption cost was only $75 from a total bill from a total bill of $273. $200 being for access and sewerage.

$1 per day sounds good


----------



## Sdt7610! (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi again sorry for asking .can you tell me exactly whst more expences i will other than the electricity water and gas ..... maybe the garbage land erea ect .....thanks again


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sdt7610! said:


> Hi again sorry for asking .can you tell me exactly whst more expences i will other than the electricity water and gas ..... maybe the garbage land erea ect .....thanks again


The owner of the property pays for general council rates which includes Waste collection, recycling services etc. The owner also pays property insurance.

Renters don't normally have those expenses, but the landlord builds that into the rent that they charge.

From memory, the tenant would just cover the Electric, Gas, Telephone and possibly Water.
You might want to insure your own contents.


----------



## Sdt7610! (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for all your help 
.....but how much will probably be for the land and waste pls


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

When you connect your electricity you will receive a bill every month/quarter (whatever you decide) and you will pay what is on the bill. Alot of companies offer a discount if you pay on time. You will need to ring up one of the electricity providers to connect the electricity. The amount that you pay will depend on how much you use it.

I do not have gas but mine is for 2 people:
Water - $2.60 per day
Electricity - $4.30 per day

You need to remember that the water and electricity prices are based on what you use so if you have an air conditioner that you use, you will use more electricity than someone who doesn't. Same as if you run a heater in the winter time.

Nobody can actually say how much it will be per day because everyone is different and every month/quarter is different depending on your usage.

The landlord pays the rates, so you do not pay anything for them.


----------

